# Tamiya Fox



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Just dug out my Fox after 30 years. It needs a new battery. 7.2 volts. Is there a battery anyone would recommend? I see cheap ones on ebay, would I be better off with an expensive one? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Lots of good advice from Dan.
Do some research. High quality NiMH batteries are available at great prices at local hobby shops and online.
I would not recommend upgrading to LiPo or Brushless.... Your drive train was not designed for the kind of power these systems deliver.
If you wanted new equipment, You could consider cleaning up your buggy, selling it and getting modern equipment.


----------

